# Keyboard and Mouse trouble

## Major

I'm totaly loosing control of the mouse and keyboard for I dont know what reason I've try multiples kernels 

various settings and now I'm loosing my nerve

So here what I could find

```
# dmesg | tail

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.

psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.

```

```
# uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.11.7 #3 Mon Jul 4 20:13:31 EDT 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

EDIT:Still not working with new kernel

```

$ uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.11.11 #1 Tue Jul 26 13:04:09 EDT 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

And I also dont have the scroll on my mouse.

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

...

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Buttons"     "5"

EndSection

```

Any Idea ?

----------

## Master Shake

Try setting the protocol to auto on your mouse and see if that helps any.  Are you using ps/2 stuff or usb stuff?

----------

## Major

Keyboard : PS2

Mouse : Usb 

I have removed my KVM switch. I have seen some issues about that and some kernel but did fix nothing.

----------

## Master Shake

If you are using xorg-x11 version 6.8.2-r2 or less you can use evdev in the kernel and that will definately fix your mouse problem.  Enable evdev in your kernel (its under input or something of the such and called event interface), and change your protocol to evdev for your mouse.  Works like a charm.  As for the keyboard, I'm stumped because I beleive that's what I have for my xorg (I'm at work now so I don't know for sure).

EDIT:  Your stuff isn't broken is it?  Like the actual devices.

----------

## Major

evdev ? never head of that before... can you explain... I'm trying to find more about it...

No is not broken. Since I have two PC and one mouse, screen , Keyboard. So when I really pissed about this one I switch everything to the other one and work perfectly. And try to fix it by ssh ... not really easy for X11 stuff...

EDIT: My mouse is a Logitech MX510. By looking at the forum I can see alot of post about this one ? 

EDIT: And evdev isn't for touchpad ?

----------

## veal

 *Master Shake wrote:*   

> If you are using xorg-x11 version 6.8.2-r2 or less you can use evdev in the kernel and that will definately fix your mouse problem.

 

just for information.. this didn't solve the problem for me.

----------

## des09

I am having a similar problem here, 

mb - Asus A8N

Logitec usb mice (tried two)

various keyboards 

with and without kvm switch, with and without usb-ps2 adapter on mouse.

(mice, keyboards all work fine on other boxes)

Same symptom of mouse lost synchronization messages in dmesg, locked keyboard and mouse in both x and consoles.

only access is through ssh. Sometimes happens after an hour, sometimes good for days. Does not happen while I am afk.

I have tried kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and  kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r5.

Also tried appending psmouse.proto=imps and psmouse.proto=ps at boot,  to no avail.

seen suggestions to use ehci instead of uhci (yes, I got that one wrong  :Embarassed:  )

and passing noacpi to the kernel, gonna try those two next, then the patch to  nvidia 1.0-7676 as per  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58498

----------

## leo.the_zoo

Yesterday I had a similar problem with not working usb mouse.

Try

```
lspci -v | grep USB

lsusb
```

and find out whether your USB ports are using OHCI, UHCI or EHCI. Then take care to compile kernel with support for UHCI, EHCI and OHCI, depending on your lspci -v output. Of course, don't forget about appropriate changes in your bootloader configuration, if needed (if you're using lilo, run it after editing lilo.conf).

lsusb tells you about devices connected to usb ports. When my mouse wasn't working, it gave me one line of output, after recompiling the kernel it gave me four lines of output and found my mouse!

Good luck!

----------

## des09

I am still experiencing lockups using gentoo-sources 2.6.13-r5 with the correct USB drivers, and the latest nvidia driver with the "Zander" patches.

so.... not really sure where to go from here. gonna try the vanilla sources, 

any ideas?

----------

